# Methamphetamine synthesis from P2P by NaBH4 reduction. Medium-Scale.



## G.Patton

*Introduction.*​I represent to BB audience Methamphetamine synthesis method of 1-phenyl-2-propanon (P2P) reduction by NaBH4. Following method allows obtaining and large batches of product. The hardest problem of this method is the heat generating during exothermic reaction of imine reduction. Extremely important keep temperature in described frames and keep all reagent and reaction atmosphere dry (use drying tubes with CaCl2). Also, manipulations with NaBH4 is quite dangerous and take a lot of attention because this reagent has toxic effects, reacts with water and alcohols with releasing enormous amount of hydrogen and form the corresponding borate, it may cause an explosion, burns and injuries. You have to use chemical glass, gloves, chemical coat and respirator.​*Equipment and glassware:*​
Ceramic mortar;​
2 L (x2), 0.5 L (x2) and 200 ml (x2) beakers;​
2 L (x2) and 10 L Erlenmeyer flask;​
Measuring cylinder for 100 ml;​
2 L three-necked round bottom flask with plugs;​
2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask;​
0.5 L Simple dropping funnel with Claisen flask and drying tube or 0.5 L equal pressure dropping funnel;​
1 L Separator funnel;​
2 L Evaporation flask;​
Pyrex dish 0.5 L;​
Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;​
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
Silicone-oil bath;​
Icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) or Mashed ice with salt (-10 °C);​
Laboratory scale (1 g-1 kg is suitable);​
Oven;​
Laboratory grade thermometer (-20 °C to 200 °C) with three-necked flask adapter;​
Aspirator;​
HCl laboratory generator;​
Drying tube x2;​
Rotavap machine with water bath;​
Filter paper.​
*Reagents:*​
138 gram P2P (1 mole) (1-phenyl-2-propanone);​
10% Methylamine in Methanol (w/w) - 1000 ml with 100 g MeNH2 (~3 moles);​
Magnesium Sulfate - 36 g (MgSO4·7H2O, oven dry at 300 °C for 2h MgSO4·1H2O) [For drying MeOH/MeNH2 solution];​
Silica Gel (3-5 mm balls) - 200 ml (dry at 300 °C/2h, they will darken!) [For absorbing 2 mol H2O during rxn];​
15 gram NaBH4 as a reducing agent for the formed (water-free!) imine;​
5-7 L distilled water + ~5 L distilled water to filling rotavap machine bath;​
1 L Dichloromethane (DCM);​
0.5 L Acetone.​
*Important:* the reaction is very sensitive to any water (fluid or vapour in the air!).

*Note:* hold all manipulations in pull out probe or under exhaust hood; methylamine is a rather toxic substance, do not let its vapors enter the respiratory tract. Using respiratory mask is required. Inhalation of methylamine causes severe skin irritation, eyes and upper respiratory tract. Firstly, leads to excitement and then to depression of the central nervous system. Death can occur from respiratory arrest.​*Procedure.*​*Precursors drying.*
First quickly crunch your pre-dried (oven, 300 °C, 3 hrs.) dry MgSO4 to pop corn shaped rocks in a mortar, sieve the powder out, and directly put the rocks under max. mixing in the Methanol/Methylamine mix (1000 ml) and close the pot to let no water from the air in. Keep mixing for 10 minutes, then all the water will be taken up to the MgSO4. Let stand and wait till all the MgSO4 is on the bottom. Now quickly tap off the now dry MeOH/methylamine (MA) mix in a 2 L three-necked round bottom flask and close that one. Wash directly your empty pot with lots of water, to remove the smell of methylamine, so you can safely store it.​*Synthesis.*
Now add the 200 ml (measure in beaker, neglect the free spaces) dry Silicagel beads (2-5 mm) and a magnetic mixer bar also in the 2 L flask and close again. Keep 2 L flask in Silicone-oil bath at 20 °C. Silicone-oil only slowly warms up! Do not apply heat now, it's only meant as a cooling medium in this stage. Now add slowly via a dropping funnel the 138 g P2P to the 2 L flask under strong mixing. The temperature rises to 23 °C during the (water-free) Imine forming. The water from this reaction is taken up by the dried Silicagel! This takes 30 minutes. Let, then mix for another hour. The reaction mix color changes from light yellow to coffee+milk color. Temp 23 °C.​


​Stop mixing after this 1 hour and pour the fluid off into a 2 L glass erlenmeyer with flat bottom and add a mixbar. The remaining Silicagel is washed 3 times with 50 ml dried (use silicagel) methanol, to catch the remaining Imine, and those 2 x 50 ml is also poured into the 2 L erlenmeyer. Now put the 2 L erlenmeier on magn.mixer, in an icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) (or mashed ice with salt) and start strong mixing. Put a drip funnel on top of 2 L erlenmeier, in rubber ring. Now start adding, every 5 min., a teaspoonfull (flat off!) of NaBH4 in minimum methanol, wash it from funnel with minimum methanol amount. After every spoonfull, stopper the funnel loosely with a rubber stopper. This takes 2.5 hrs. *Do not exceed a temp of more than 20 °C!* You can add the next spoon at ±8 °C. Solution color is light clear orange/brown. Let mix in total for 8.5 h (could perhaps be lot fewer hours).​

​The total volume is ~1900 ml. Add then the mix to 5 L distilled water into a 10 L flask, under magn.mixing. The pH=12. Add then 500 ml DiChloroMethane (DCM) and mix strongly for 30 min. Let oil precipitate and a dark, honey-coloured layer of DCM+oil settle onto the bottom. Decant the water part with an aspirator + siliconetube. Fill the rest (water+DCM+oil) in a seperatory funnel and tap off only the DCM+oil = 550 ml. (DCM b.p. 40 °C). The leftover MgSO4 and boro salts stayed nicely in the waterpart. Then dry the DCM+oil with some dry MgSO4 and decant in 2l erlenmeier. Wash this MgSO4 with some fresh, DRY DCM and add the DCM washings to the now dry DCM+oil. Total volume DCM+oil =1000 ml, colour is honey/red.​
*Producing methamphetamine hydrochloride.*
Start now bubbling this 1000 ml with HCl-gas via 2 L Schlenk flask (or round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit), while this 2 L flask stands in ice bath on magn. mixer and blends vigorously. Check pH frequently, proceed until pH 6. Pour the now acidified 1000 ml in a 2 L evaporation flask and put on Rotavap machine. Spee~100 rpm, t° = 80 °C, little vacuum=0.8 bar (water-jet aspirator is enough), to hold the flask. After distillating off nearly all the DCM, suddenly the contents of the flask turns from dark honey colour to creamy milk color, and it dries out to a round cake on the bottom. Remove the ~0.5 L DCM, now in the collector flask, and hang that empty flask on again. Now put full vacuum on to remove the last traces of water.

Cleaning by 3 x recrystallization: put minimum quantity of hot (40 °C) dry DCM (or dry 98%+ ethanol) in the flask until the last remains of the dry stuff dissolves, and add 4x this DCM-quantity in the form of dry acetone. Close with stopper and put 1 hr in freezer. A solid dirty-white crystal mass is formed with a layer of dark red fluid on top of it. Decant the fluid and repeat this step another 2x and 2 hrs. You have, the last time, snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g, close to quantitative yield.

*Methamphetamine purification.*
You can use this technique or follow next advices to produce ICE meth: melt this crystal mass in an alu flat bottom pot on a heater plate at 170-175 °C. Then let this melt, very slowly, and do not go higher than necessary to melt it, or its starts smoking (you have your first quick-test then: enjoy!). Cool down to 150 °C again, really slowly, 1 °C/30 min. (regulate with your temp controller!), and you got ICE, after you let it very slowly again cool down to room temperature (with a closed lid on it!, its hygroscopic!). Advantage: you removed all the water in this process!

You can better make the sulfate salt following logical method: Let 10% H2SO4/Ethanol mix acidifying a 1:4 mix of freebase Meth/Ethanol. This is not so hygroscopic. Filter and dry the crystals.​


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

Variation on the theme of Barium from the Hive.

In the first step, too much emphasis is placed on temperature control. Nothing will happen if the temperature rises to 30 degrees Сelsius ... but if it is higher, then all sorts of miracles will begin. You just need to make sure that the reaction mass does not get too hot. The glycerin bath may have too much inertia. It is quite possible to use IPA as a solvent. Alkali can be used to dry the reaction mixture. You can also use an aqueous solution of methylamine or a solution in IPA. You need to dry the reaction mass in any case )


----------



## Sentinel

G.Patton said:


> *Introduction.*​I represent to BB audience Methamphetamine synthesis method of 1-phenyl-2-propanon (P2P) reduction by NaBH4. Following method allows obtaining and large batches of product. The hardest problem of this method is the heat generating during exothermic reaction of imine reduction. Extremely important keep temperature in described frames and keep all reagent and reaction atmosphere dry (use drying tubes with CaCl2). Also, manipulations with NaBH4 is quite dangerous and take a lot of attention because this reagent has toxic effects, reacts with water and alcohols with releasing enormous amount of hydrogen and form the corresponding borate, it may cause an explosion, burns and injuries. You have to use chemical glass, gloves, chemical coat and respirator.​*Equipment and glassware:*​
> Ceramic mortar;​
> 2 L (x2), 0.5 L (x2) and 200 ml (x2) beakers;​
> 2 L (x2) and 10 L Erlenmeyer flask;​
> Measuring cylinder for 100 ml;​
> 2 L three-necked round bottom flask with plugs;​
> 2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask;​
> 0.5 L Simple dropping funnel with Claisen flask and drying tube or 0.5 L equal pressure dropping funnel;​
> 1 L Separator funnel;​
> 2 L Evaporation flask;​
> Pyrex dish 0.5 L;​
> Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;​
> Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
> Silicone-oil bath;​
> Icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) or Mashed ice with salt (-10 °C);​
> Laboratory scale (1 g-1 kg is suitable);​
> Oven;​
> Laboratory grade thermometer (-20 °C to 200 °C) with three-necked flask adapter;​
> Aspirator;​
> HCl laboratory generator;​
> Drying tube x2;​
> Rotavap machine with water bath;​
> Filter paper.​
> *Reagents:*​
> 138 gram P2P (1 mole) (1-phenyl-2-propanone);​
> 10% Methylamine in Methanol (w/w) - 1000 ml with 100 g MeNH2 (~3 moles);​
> Magnesium Sulfate - 36 g (MgSO4·7H2O, oven dry at 300 °C for 2h MgSO4·1H2O) [For drying MeOH/MeNH2 solution];​
> Silica Gel (3-5 mm balls) - 200 ml (dry at 300 °C/2h, they will darken!) [For absorbing 2 mol H2O during rxn];​
> 15 gram NaBH4 as a reducing agent for the formed (water-free!) imine;​
> 5-7 L distilled water + ~5 L distilled water to filling rotavap machine bath;​
> 1 L Dichloromethane (DCM);​
> 0.5 L Acetone.​
> *Important:* the reaction is very sensitive to any water (fluid or vapour in the air!).
> 
> *Note:* hold all manipulations in pull out probe or under exhaust hood; methylamine is a rather toxic substance, do not let its vapors enter the respiratory tract. Using respiratory mask is required. Inhalation of methylamine causes severe skin irritation, eyes and upper respiratory tract. Firstly, leads to excitement and then to depression of the central nervous system. Death can occur from respiratory arrest.​*Procedure.*​*Precursors drying.*
> First quickly crunch your pre-dried (oven, 300 °C, 3 hrs.) dry MgSO4 to pop corn shaped rocks in a mortar, sieve the powder out, and directly put the rocks under max. mixing in the Methanol/Methylamine mix (1000 ml) and close the pot to let no water from the air in. Keep mixing for 10 minutes, then all the water will be taken up to the MgSO4. Let stand and wait till all the MgSO4 is on the bottom. Now quickly tap off the now dry MeOH/methylamine (MA) mix in a 2 L three-necked round bottom flask and close that one. Wash directly your empty pot with lots of water, to remove the smell of methylamine, so you can safely store it.​*Synthesis.*
> Now add the 200 ml (measure in beaker, neglect the free spaces) dry Silicagel beads (2-5 mm) and a magnetic mixer bar also in the 2 L flask and close again. Keep 2 L flask in Silicone-oil bath at 20 °C. Silicone-oil only slowly warms up! Do not apply heat now, it's only meant as a cooling medium in this stage. Now add slowly via a dropping funnel the 138 g P2P to the 2 L flask under strong mixing. The temperature rises to 23 °C during the (water-free) Imine forming. The water from this reaction is taken up by the dried Silicagel! This takes 30 minutes. Let, then mix for another hour. The reaction mix color changes from light yellow to coffee+milk color. Temp 23 °C.​View attachment 2944​Stop mixing after this 1 hour and pour the fluid off into a 2 L glass erlenmeyer with flat bottom and add a mixbar. The remaining Silicagel is washed 3 times with 50 ml dried (use silicagel) methanol, to catch the remaining Imine, and those 2 x 50 ml is also poured into the 2 L erlenmeyer. Now put the 2 L erlenmeier on magn.mixer, in an icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) (or mashed ice with salt) and start strong mixing. Put a drip funnel on top of 2 L erlenmeier, in rubber ring. Now start adding, every 5 min., a teaspoonfull (flat off!) of NaBH4 in minimum methanol, wash it from funnel with minimum methanol amount. After every spoonfull, stopper the funnel loosely with a rubber stopper. This takes 2.5 hrs. *Do not exceed a temp of more than 20 °C!* You can add the next spoon at ±8 °C. Solution color is light clear orange/brown. Let mix in total for 8.5 h (could perhaps be lot fewer hours).​View attachment 2945​The total volume is ~1900 ml. Add then the mix to 5 L distilled water into a 10 L flask, under magn.mixing. The pH=12. Add then 500 ml DiChloroMethane (DCM) and mix strongly for 30 min. Let oil precipitate and a dark, honey-coloured layer of DCM+oil settle onto the bottom. Decant the water part with an aspirator + siliconetube. Fill the rest (water+DCM+oil) in a seperatory funnel and tap off only the DCM+oil = 550 ml. (DCM b.p. 40 °C). The leftover MgSO4 and boro salts stayed nicely in the waterpart. Then dry the DCM+oil with some dry MgSO4 and decant in 2l erlenmeier. Wash this MgSO4 with some fresh, DRY DCM and add the DCM washings to the now dry DCM+oil. Total volume DCM+oil =1000 ml, colour is honey/red.​
> *Producing methamphetamine hydrochloride.*
> Start now bubbling this 1000 ml with HCl-gas via 2 L Schlenk flask (or round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit), while this 2 L flask stands in ice bath on magn. mixer and blends vigorously. Check pH frequently, proceed until pH 6. Pour the now acidified 1000 ml in a 2 L evaporation flask and put on Rotavap machine. Spee~100 rpm, t° = 80 °C, little vacuum=0.8 bar (water-jet aspirator is enough), to hold the flask. After distillating off nearly all the DCM, suddenly the contents of the flask turns from dark honey colour to creamy milk color, and it dries out to a round cake on the bottom. Remove the ~0.5 L DCM, now in the collector flask, and hang that empty flask on again. Now put full vacuum on to remove the last traces of water.
> 
> Cleaning by 3 x recrystallization: put minimum quantity of hot (40 °C) dry DCM (or dry 98%+ ethanol) in the flask until the last remains of the dry stuff dissolves, and add 4x this DCM-quantity in the form of dry acetone. Close with stopper and put 1 hr in freezer. A solid dirty-white crystal mass is formed with a layer of dark red fluid on top of it. Decant the fluid and repeat this step another 2x and 2 hrs. You have, the last time, snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g, close to quantitative yield.
> 
> *Methamphetamine purification.*
> You can use this technique or follow next advices to produce ICE meth: melt this crystal mass in an alu flat bottom pot on a heater plate at 170-175 °C. Then let this melt, very slowly, and do not go higher than necessary to melt it, or its starts smoking (you have your first quick-test then: enjoy!). Cool down to 150 °C again, really slowly, 1 °C/30 min. (regulate with your temp controller!), and you got ICE, after you let it very slowly again cool down to room temperature (with a closed lid on it!, its hygroscopic!). Advantage: you removed all the water in this process!
> 
> You can better make the sulfate salt following logical method: Let 10% H2SO4/Ethanol mix acidifying a 1:4 mix of freebase Meth/Ethanol. This is not so hygroscopic. Filter and dry the crystals.​



G.Patton
Hey this is a really good and useful guide, but if possible could some picture be added. Also how much would this yield?


----------



## G.Patton

G.Patton said:


> snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g



G.Patton~74.1% from 138 g (1.0285 mole) P2P


----------



## primitiveintelectual

if there is a video for this manual such as "Synthesis of amphetamine from P2NP via Al/Hg (video)" it would be awesome


----------



## primitiveintelectual

so 2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask is it the main bank where HCL gas is produced? through these bank I can regulate gas?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> so 2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask is it the main bank where HCL gas is produced? through these bank I can regulate gas?



primitiveintelectualHello. No, it's vessel with reaction mass, which is used for HCl gas bubbling via DCM+oil( =1000 ml) reaction mass.
Look at there HCl laboratory generator;


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Ok HCL generator transfer gas to this Schlenk bank in which there is a mixture of DCM+oil How will this Schlenk Bank be used? Wouldn't it be enough to put DCM+oil in a beaker and HCL generators to transfer gas to this kit?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> Ok HCL generator transfer gas to this Schlenk bank in which there is a mixture of DCM+oil How will this Schlenk Bank be used? Wouldn't it be enough to put DCM+oil in a beaker and HCL generators to transfer gas to this kit?



primitiveintelectualYes, but your product will suck moisture from air and HCl gas will poison air around you. Be careful.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

So we prefer to use the Schlenk bank
So it's gassing to PH6. Can I exceed PH6 by over-gassing? And if I cross it, can it be fixed?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> So we prefer to use the Schlenk bank
> So it's gassing to PH6. Can I exceed PH6 by over-gassing? And if I cross it, can it be fixed?



primitiveintelectualyes, by NaHCO3 aq solution to neutralize excess of acid


----------



## primitiveintelectual

ok and I understand this rightly: 10% Methylamine in Methanol (w/w) 
does that mean that we put 100g of Methylamin into 1000ml of methanol?


----------



## G.Patton

primitiveintelectual said:


> 100g of Methylamin into 1000ml of methanol



primitiveintelectual100 g of methylamine is brought to 1000 *g* with methanol


----------



## btcboss2022

G.Patton said:


> 100 g of methylamine is brought to 1000 *g* with methanol



G.PattonIs possible to make that synth directly with Methylamine HCL?
How will be the process in that case?
Thanks.


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> Is possible to make that synth directly with Methylamine HCL?
> How will be the process in that case?
> Thanks.



btcboss2022No, you have to make free base only.


----------



## malayboy

@G.Patton 

Questions:

**1.* One of the reagents, Magnesium Sulfate, are suggested to use Anhydrous Magnesium Sulfate? or MgSO4·7H2O, known as *Epsom salt*, epsom salt is easier to obtain but with anhydrous (CAS 7487-88-9), would it be lesser steps? or they are actually same?

**2. *Silicone Oil Bath - I found a china supplier who sell with exact name, but out of stock, do we have any alternative? and how does this be used in the synthesis?

**3.* Simple dropping funnel with claisen flask - at this point are we trying to assemble lab apparatus as below images shown?







and would the "0.5 L equal pressure dropping funnel" be necessary?

**4. *The laboratory grade thermometer with 3-necked flask adapter is it like a *glass stopper with a hole for thermometer or temperature probe inside a test tube hold by rubber stopper?* shown at below image:






**5. *An aspirator vacuum pump which I have does not consists of chemical solvent vapor resistant, and those with teflon or PTFE seal, chemical resistant aspirator are too expensive

a. is it the reason of the need of HCl Laboratory Generator by @William Dampier comes in?
b. if not, sir please space few minutes to go through the below video that shown customized aspirator does it will do the job? if yes, what appropriate neutralizing chemical we should add into the water?






**6.* The Rotovap Machine needed in this synthesis are 5L or 10L capacities?


----------



## G.Patton

malayboy said:


> **1.* One of the reagents, Magnesium Sulfate, are suggested to use Anhydrous Magnesium Sulfate? or MgSO4·7H2O, known as *Epsom salt*, epsom salt is easier to obtain but with anhydrous (CAS 7487-88-9), would it be lesser steps? or they are actually same?



malayboyThere are 7 molecules of water per one molecule of MgSO4, as you write above. *It isn't appropriate for use.* You can dry it (MgSO4·7H2O) in oven at 250 deg for 5-6 h and use.


malayboy said:


> *. *Silicone Oil Bath - I found a china supplier who sell with exact name, but out of stock, do we have any alternative? and how does this be used in the synthesis?


You can use usual bath with mineral oil. It used as heater. *Please, learn these topics firstly.*


malayboy said:


> Simple dropping funnel with claisen flask - at this point are we trying to assemble lab apparatus as below images shown?


No, I suggest the option to substitute equal pressure dropping funnel. Just put Claisen flask and drip funnel instead of equal pressure dropping funnel (if you don't have this one).


malayboy said:


> **4. *The laboratory grade thermometer with 3-necked flask adapter is it like a *glass stopper with a hole for thermometer or temperature probe inside a test tube hold by rubber stopper?* shown at below image:





It is just flask adapter for thermometer, which is immersed in reaction mass


malayboy said:


> An aspirator vacuum pump which I have does not consists of chemical solvent vapor resistant, and those with teflon or PTFE seal, chemical resistant aspirator are too expensive


You can use solvent trap. Read topic about vacuum in Laboratory FAQ, please.


malayboy said:


> a. is it the reason of the need of HCl Laboratory Generator by @William Dampier comes in?


You need HCl gas in any case



malayboy said:


> b. if not, sir please space few minutes to go through the below video that shown customized aspirator does it will do the job? if yes, what appropriate neutralizing chemical we should add into the water?


Yes, water-jet aspirator is suitable


malayboy said:


> **6.* The Rotovap Machine needed in this synthesis are 5L or 10L capacities?





G.Patton said:


> 2 L evaporation flask


You can use 5 L. Depends on you


----------



## malayboy

thank you sir, i will ensure in practice


----------



## btcboss2022

G.Patton said:


> *Introduction.*​I represent to BB audience Methamphetamine synthesis method of 1-phenyl-2-propanon (P2P) reduction by NaBH4. Following method allows obtaining and large batches of product. The hardest problem of this method is the heat generating during exothermic reaction of imine reduction. Extremely important keep temperature in described frames and keep all reagent and reaction atmosphere dry (use drying tubes with CaCl2). Also, manipulations with NaBH4 is quite dangerous and take a lot of attention because this reagent has toxic effects, reacts with water and alcohols with releasing enormous amount of hydrogen and form the corresponding borate, it may cause an explosion, burns and injuries. You have to use chemical glass, gloves, chemical coat and respirator.​*Equipment and glassware:*​
> Ceramic mortar;​
> 2 L (x2), 0.5 L (x2) and 200 ml (x2) beakers;​
> 2 L (x2) and 10 L Erlenmeyer flask;​
> Measuring cylinder for 100 ml;​
> 2 L three-necked round bottom flask with plugs;​
> 2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask;​
> 0.5 L Simple dropping funnel with Claisen flask and drying tube or 0.5 L equal pressure dropping funnel;​
> 1 L Separator funnel;​
> 2 L Evaporation flask;​
> Pyrex dish 0.5 L;​
> Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;​
> Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
> Silicone-oil bath;​
> Icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) or Mashed ice with salt (-10 °C);​
> Laboratory scale (1 g-1 kg is suitable);​
> Oven;​
> Laboratory grade thermometer (-20 °C to 200 °C) with three-necked flask adapter;​
> Aspirator;​
> HCl laboratory generator;​
> Drying tube x2;​
> Rotavap machine with water bath;​
> Filter paper.​
> *Reagents:*​
> 138 gram P2P (1 mole) (1-phenyl-2-propanone);​
> 10% Methylamine in Methanol (w/w) - 1000 ml with 100 g MeNH2 (~3 moles);​
> Magnesium Sulfate - 36 g (MgSO4·7H2O, oven dry at 300 °C for 2h MgSO4·1H2O) [For drying MeOH/MeNH2 solution];​
> Silica Gel (3-5 mm balls) - 200 ml (dry at 300 °C/2h, they will darken!) [For absorbing 2 mol H2O during rxn];​
> 15 gram NaBH4 as a reducing agent for the formed (water-free!) imine;​
> 5-7 L distilled water + ~5 L distilled water to filling rotavap machine bath;​
> 1 L Dichloromethane (DCM);​
> 0.5 L Acetone.​
> *Important:* the reaction is very sensitive to any water (fluid or vapour in the air!).
> 
> *Note:* hold all manipulations in pull out probe or under exhaust hood; methylamine is a rather toxic substance, do not let its vapors enter the respiratory tract. Using respiratory mask is required. Inhalation of methylamine causes severe skin irritation, eyes and upper respiratory tract. Firstly, leads to excitement and then to depression of the central nervous system. Death can occur from respiratory arrest.​*Procedure.*​*Precursors drying.*
> First quickly crunch your pre-dried (oven, 300 °C, 3 hrs.) dry MgSO4 to pop corn shaped rocks in a mortar, sieve the powder out, and directly put the rocks under max. mixing in the Methanol/Methylamine mix (1000 ml) and close the pot to let no water from the air in. Keep mixing for 10 minutes, then all the water will be taken up to the MgSO4. Let stand and wait till all the MgSO4 is on the bottom. Now quickly tap off the now dry MeOH/methylamine (MA) mix in a 2 L three-necked round bottom flask and close that one. Wash directly your empty pot with lots of water, to remove the smell of methylamine, so you can safely store it.​*Synthesis.*
> Now add the 200 ml (measure in beaker, neglect the free spaces) dry Silicagel beads (2-5 mm) and a magnetic mixer bar also in the 2 L flask and close again. Keep 2 L flask in Silicone-oil bath at 20 °C. Silicone-oil only slowly warms up! Do not apply heat now, it's only meant as a cooling medium in this stage. Now add slowly via a dropping funnel the 138 g P2P to the 2 L flask under strong mixing. The temperature rises to 23 °C during the (water-free) Imine forming. The water from this reaction is taken up by the dried Silicagel! This takes 30 minutes. Let, then mix for another hour. The reaction mix color changes from light yellow to coffee+milk color. Temp 23 °C.​View attachment 2944​Stop mixing after this 1 hour and pour the fluid off into a 2 L glass erlenmeyer with flat bottom and add a mixbar. The remaining Silicagel is washed 3 times with 50 ml dried (use silicagel) methanol, to catch the remaining Imine, and those 2 x 50 ml is also poured into the 2 L erlenmeyer. Now put the 2 L erlenmeier on magn.mixer, in an icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) (or mashed ice with salt) and start strong mixing. Put a drip funnel on top of 2 L erlenmeier, in rubber ring. Now start adding, every 5 min., a teaspoonfull (flat off!) of NaBH4 in minimum methanol, wash it from funnel with minimum methanol amount. After every spoonfull, stopper the funnel loosely with a rubber stopper. This takes 2.5 hrs. *Do not exceed a temp of more than 20 °C!* You can add the next spoon at ±8 °C. Solution color is light clear orange/brown. Let mix in total for 8.5 h (could perhaps be lot fewer hours).​View attachment 2945​The total volume is ~1900 ml. Add then the mix to 5 L distilled water into a 10 L flask, under magn.mixing. The pH=12. Add then 500 ml DiChloroMethane (DCM) and mix strongly for 30 min. Let oil precipitate and a dark, honey-coloured layer of DCM+oil settle onto the bottom. Decant the water part with an aspirator + siliconetube. Fill the rest (water+DCM+oil) in a seperatory funnel and tap off only the DCM+oil = 550 ml. (DCM b.p. 40 °C). The leftover MgSO4 and boro salts stayed nicely in the waterpart. Then dry the DCM+oil with some dry MgSO4 and decant in 2l erlenmeier. Wash this MgSO4 with some fresh, DRY DCM and add the DCM washings to the now dry DCM+oil. Total volume DCM+oil =1000 ml, colour is honey/red.​
> *Producing methamphetamine hydrochloride.*
> Start now bubbling this 1000 ml with HCl-gas via 2 L Schlenk flask (or round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit), while this 2 L flask stands in ice bath on magn. mixer and blends vigorously. Check pH frequently, proceed until pH 6. Pour the now acidified 1000 ml in a 2 L evaporation flask and put on Rotavap machine. Spee~100 rpm, t° = 80 °C, little vacuum=0.8 bar (water-jet aspirator is enough), to hold the flask. After distillating off nearly all the DCM, suddenly the contents of the flask turns from dark honey colour to creamy milk color, and it dries out to a round cake on the bottom. Remove the ~0.5 L DCM, now in the collector flask, and hang that empty flask on again. Now put full vacuum on to remove the last traces of water.
> 
> Cleaning by 3 x recrystallization: put minimum quantity of hot (40 °C) dry DCM (or dry 98%+ ethanol) in the flask until the last remains of the dry stuff dissolves, and add 4x this DCM-quantity in the form of dry acetone. Close with stopper and put 1 hr in freezer. A solid dirty-white crystal mass is formed with a layer of dark red fluid on top of it. Decant the fluid and repeat this step another 2x and 2 hrs. You have, the last time, snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g, close to quantitative yield.
> 
> *Methamphetamine purification.*
> You can use this technique or follow next advices to produce ICE meth: melt this crystal mass in an alu flat bottom pot on a heater plate at 170-175 °C. Then let this melt, very slowly, and do not go higher than necessary to melt it, or its starts smoking (you have your first quick-test then: enjoy!). Cool down to 150 °C again, really slowly, 1 °C/30 min. (regulate with your temp controller!), and you got ICE, after you let it very slowly again cool down to room temperature (with a closed lid on it!, its hygroscopic!). Advantage: you removed all the water in this process!
> 
> You can better make the sulfate salt following logical method: Let 10% H2SO4/Ethanol mix acidifying a 1:4 mix of freebase Meth/Ethanol. This is not so hygroscopic. Filter and dry the crystals.​



G.PattonHello,

After many tests using Methylamine HCL based on this method I will share the best way that I found to obtain Methamphetamine freebase in big scale:


966 gr P2P​
14 liters Methanol
1183 gr Methylamine HCL​
638gr NaOH​
452 gr Anhydrous Sodium Sulfate​
105 gr NaBH4​
35 L distilled water​
7 Liters DCM​

- Fill the reactor with the 14 L of Methanol
- With stirring dissolve the Methylamine HCL
- Put the reactor temp at 0C(not the mixture temp) and add the NaOH, the temp will increase
- Once the temp come back to 20C add the P2P, the temp will increase stir it during 45min-1 hour
- Add 252gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate
- When the mixture temp arrives to 8C start adding portionwise the NaBH4 not exceeding the 20C
- Once all the NaBH4 has been added let it mixing under 20C during aprox 2 hours until the mixture stops bubbling
- Add the water and continue mixing during 5 min
- Add the DCM and mix it during 10 min
- Stop stirring and let layers get separated
- Keep the bottom layer and discard the upper one( not profitable to extract this aqueous phase)
- Add 200gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate to the saved layer and mix it
- Filter it in Buchner Funnel 
- Evaporate the DCM
- Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained

;-)


----------



## workworkwork

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After many tests using Methylamine HCL based on this method I will share the best way that I found to obtain Methamphetamine freebase in big scale:
> 
> 
> 966 gr P2P​
> 14 liters Methanol
> 1183 gr Methylamine HCL​
> 638gr NaOH​
> 452 gr Anhydrous Sodium Sulfate​
> 105 gr NaBH4​
> 35 L distilled water​
> 7 Liters DCM​
> 
> - Fill the reactor with the 14 L of Methanol
> - With stirring dissolve the Methylamine HCL
> - Put the reactor temp at 0C(not the mixture temp) and add the NaOH, the temp will increase
> - Once the temp come back to 20C add the P2P, the temp will increase stir it during 45min-1 hour
> - Add 252gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate
> - When the mixture temp arrives to 8C start adding portionwise the NaBH4 not exceeding the 20C
> - Once all the NaBH4 has been added let it mixing under 20C during aprox 2 hours until the mixture stops bubbling
> - Add the water and continue mixing during 5 min
> - Add the DCM and mix it during 10 min
> - Stop stirring and let layers get separated
> - Keep the bottom layer and discard the upper one( not profitable to extract this aqueous phase)
> - Add 200gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate to the saved layer and mix it
> - Filter it in Buchner Funnel
> - Evaporate the DCM
> - Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained
> 
> ;-)



btcboss2022Can I replace sodium sulfate with magnesium sulfate for the both 2 times it is used?


----------



## btcboss2022

workworkwork said:


> Can I replace sodium sulfate with magnesium sulfate for the both 2 times it is used?



workworkworkYes you can replace it.


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained



btcboss2022What about product yield?


----------



## malayboy

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After many tests using Methylamine HCL based on this method I will share the best way that I found to obtain Methamphetamine freebase in big scale:
> 
> 
> 966 gr P2P​
> 14 liters Methanol
> 1183 gr Methylamine HCL​
> 638gr NaOH​
> 452 gr Anhydrous Sodium Sulfate​
> 105 gr NaBH4​
> 35 L distilled water​
> 7 Liters DCM​
> 
> - Fill the reactor with the 14 L of Methanol
> - With stirring dissolve the Methylamine HCL
> - Put the reactor temp at 0C(not the mixture temp) and add the NaOH, the temp will increase
> - Once the temp come back to 20C add the P2P, the temp will increase stir it during 45min-1 hour
> - Add 252gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate
> - When the mixture temp arrives to 8C start adding portionwise the NaBH4 not exceeding the 20C
> - Once all the NaBH4 has been added let it mixing under 20C during aprox 2 hours until the mixture stops bubbling
> - Add the water and continue mixing during 5 min
> - Add the DCM and mix it during 10 min
> - Stop stirring and let layers get separated
> - Keep the bottom layer and discard the upper one( not profitable to extract this aqueous phase)
> - Add 200gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate to the saved layer and mix it
> - Filter it in Buchner Funnel
> - Evaporate the DCM
> - Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained
> 
> ;-)



btcboss2022 congratulations


----------



## Maya

malayboy said:


> congratulations



malayboyPurity of this method?
What means DCM


----------



## btcboss2022

G.Patton said:


> What about product yield?



G.PattonFrom 966gr clean P2P I got 950gr of Meth oil
From 966gr of "dirty" P2P I got 800gr of Meth oil.


----------



## btcboss2022

Maya said:


> Purity of this method?
> What means DCM



MayaDCM is Dicloromethane


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> From 966gr clean P2P I got 950gr of Meth oil



btcboss202288.4% good yield


----------



## Phoneix73

is methamphetamine oil normal crystal methamphetamine


----------



## btcboss2022

Phoneix73 said:


> is methamphetamine oil normal crystal methamphetamine



Phoneix73Oil


----------



## btcboss2022

Here is the final ICE meth from the oil:


----------



## Maya

btcboss2022 said:


> Here is the final ICE meth from the oil:
> 
> View attachment 5885



btcboss2022But it will melt


----------



## Maya

btcboss2022 said:


> DCM is Dicloromethane



btcboss2022What alternative of this


----------



## btcboss2022

Maya said:


> What alternative of this



MayaEther, toluene....


----------



## btcboss2022

Maya said:


> But it will melt



Maya???


----------



## ChingShih

btcboss2022 said:


> Here is the final ICE meth from the oil:
> 
> View attachment 5885



btcboss2022
Very nice crystal cake  
When you have final dry weight in grams please update with it, I have interest in seeing how much dry you got from 950ml of meth oil


----------



## btcboss2022

ChingShih said:


> Very nice crystal cake
> When you have final dry weight in grams please update with it, I have interest in seeing how much dry you got from 950ml of meth oil



ChingShihWell all ICE together around 800gr with all recovery stages done. I say this because I separate D and L and I must recrystallize the oil rest of each crystallization adding the dried rest powder of the acetone wash...hard job hahah


----------



## ChingShih

btcboss2022 said:


> Well all ICE together around 800gr with all recovery stages done. I say this because I separate D and L and I must recrystallize the oil rest of each crystallization adding the dried rest powder of the acetone wash...hard job hahah



btcboss2022
After using 950ml of pure meth oil, you get 800gr racemic meth is this correct?
When separating D and L isomer, how much D isomer do you get out of it?


----------



## btcboss2022

ChingShih said:


> After using 950ml of pure meth oil, you get 800gr racemic meth is this correct?
> When separating D and L isomer, how much D isomer do you get out of it?



ChingShih800gr with D and L weight together I don't get racemic one I separate isomers first directly from the oil.


----------



## ChingShih

btcboss2022 said:


> 800gr with D and L weight together I don't get racemic one I separate isomers first directly from the oil.



btcboss2022
Is this also possible? I hear for this for first time - separating isomers directly from the oil
Can you explain what is the process please? How to separate D from L in the oil?


----------



## btcboss2022

ChingShih said:


> Is this also possible? I hear for this for first time - separating isomers directly from the oil
> Can you explain what is the process please? How to separate D from L in the oil?



ChingShihOf course is possible I told you I did it, unfortunately I can't share that info my partners don't allow me that because we invest some money to obtain that method. Thanks.


----------



## G.Patton

ChingShih said:


> Can you explain what is the process please? How to separate D from L in the oil?



ChingShihIt's simple procedure with d-trataric acid. Look at *this* method, same with meth.


----------



## btcboss2022

G.Patton said:


> It's simple procedure with d-trataric acid. Look at *this* method, same with meth.



G.PattonIs not exactly the same is more complex but this method will work too.


----------



## btcboss2022

btcboss2022 said:


> From 966gr clean P2P I got 950gr of Meth oil
> From 966gr of "dirty" P2P I got 800gr of Meth oil.



btcboss2022I made a new batch with 14 moles and this is the yield obtained:
1932gr of "dirty" P2P = 1600ml of Meth freebase oil
I will weight the oil to make numbers correctly sorry ;-)


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> I made a new batch with 14 moles and this is the yield obtained:
> 1932gr of "dirty" P2P = 1600ml of Meth freebase oil
> I will weight the oil to make numbers correctly sorry ;-)



btcboss2022Can you write in percentage? %


----------



## btcboss2022

btcboss2022 said:


> I made a new batch with 14 moles and this is the yield obtained:
> 1932gr of "dirty" P2P = 1600ml of Meth freebase oil
> I will weight the oil to make numbers correctly sorry ;-)



btcboss2022I weight it 1340gr of Meth oil is around 70% I think I can improve it anyway.


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> I weight it 1340gr of Meth oil is around 70% I think I can improve it anyway.



btcboss20221340 g of meth free base from 1932g p2p is 62.4%. Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## btcboss2022

Hello,

I used this process with MDP2P instead P2P to have MDMA freebase oil and it works as I imagine.
Take in account the mole weight of MDP2P the rest is exactly the same.


----------



## ChingShih

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used this process with MDP2P instead P2P to have MDMA freebase oil and it works as I imagine.
> Take in account the mole weight of MDP2P the rest is exactly the same.



btcboss2022
How many grams of MDP2P did you use? 
What was the yield?
And did you use ''dirty'' pmk oil directly from pmk wax conversion?


----------



## btcboss2022

Each mole of MDP2P is 178gr
I used "dirty"pmk yes I will take note of the yields next batch.



ChingShih said:


> How many grams of MDP2P did you use?
> What was the yield?
> And did you use ''dirty'' pmk oil directly from pmk wax conversion?



ChingShih


----------



## callmecharlie

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used this process with MDP2P instead P2P to have MDMA freebase oil and it works as I imagine.
> Take in account the mole weight of MDP2P the rest is exactly the same.is



btcboss2022wow, this is great stuff! Thanks for documenting the process


----------



## BongMan

can we smoke sulfate salt ..? i tried and sulfate salt is very easy to make just add H2SO4 10% and Acetone mixture and filter precipitate, wash with acetone to purify it...


----------



## G.Patton

BongMan said:


> can we smoke sulfate salt ..? i tried and sulfate salt is very easy to make just add H2SO4 10% and Acetone mixture and filter precipitate, wash with acetone to purify it...



BongManProbably yes, but the sniffing is more common and appropriate method


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

_kami_



btcboss2022 said:


> Setiap mol MDP2P adalah 178gr
> Saya menggunakan pmk "kotor" ya saya akan mencatat hasil batch berikutnya.



btcboss2022dalam metode ini apakah Anda menggunakan metilamin hcl, atau freebase?
in this method do you use methylamine hcl, or freebase?


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

in this method do you use methylamine hcl, or freebase?


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> _kami_
> 
> dalam metode ini apakah Anda menggunakan metilamin hcl, atau freebase?



YusufHello, you have to use English language only in your publication, further publications in other langs will be deleted. Other languages are available in private messages and local groups.


Yusuf said:


> in this method do you use methylamine hcl, or freebase?


Free base. I didn't mention salt form in this publication.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

Ok,thanks.MR,G,Patton


----------



## callmecharlie

G Pattons initial publication uses freebase, but i think if you were referring to btcboss2022's publication in the comments, he used solid methylamine hcl which he dissolved in methanol. That is my interpretation. Hope this helps




Yusuf said:


> Ok,thanks.MR,G,Patton



Yusuf


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

Well, thanks for the information, yes I'm referring to the btcboss comment because he wrote it with methylamine hcl, that's why I asked agr not confused.


----------



## callmecharlie

yes, I believe that is one of the "variations" he refers to of the same method. Hs has done a terrific job.


----------



## triwps369

Is separation of D and L isomers necessary?
Can't i just crystalize the oil without separation of the isomers?


----------



## G.Patton

triwps369 said:


> Is separation of D and L isomers necessary?
> Can't i just crystalize the oil without separation of the isomers?



triwps369Hello, yes. You can without problems. Take into account that you couldn't grow big shards from racemic mixture.


----------



## triwps369

G.Patton said:


> Hello, yes. You can without problems. Take into account that you couldn't grow big shards from racemic mixture.



G.PattonWill the shards be small or will it be a powder?


----------



## btcboss2022

G.Patton said:


> *Introduction.*​I represent to BB audience Methamphetamine synthesis method of 1-phenyl-2-propanon (P2P) reduction by NaBH4. Following method allows obtaining and large batches of product. The hardest problem of this method is the heat generating during exothermic reaction of imine reduction. Extremely important keep temperature in described frames and keep all reagent and reaction atmosphere dry (use drying tubes with CaCl2). Also, manipulations with NaBH4 is quite dangerous and take a lot of attention because this reagent has toxic effects, reacts with water and alcohols with releasing enormous amount of hydrogen and form the corresponding borate, it may cause an explosion, burns and injuries. You have to use chemical glass, gloves, chemical coat and respirator.​*Equipment and glassware:*​
> Ceramic mortar;​
> 2 L (x2), 0.5 L (x2) and 200 ml (x2) beakers;​
> 2 L (x2) and 10 L Erlenmeyer flask;​
> Measuring cylinder for 100 ml;​
> 2 L three-necked round bottom flask with plugs;​
> 2 L round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit or Schlenk flask;​
> 0.5 L Simple dropping funnel with Claisen flask and drying tube or 0.5 L equal pressure dropping funnel;​
> 1 L Separator funnel;​
> 2 L Evaporation flask;​
> Pyrex dish 0.5 L;​
> Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;​
> Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
> Silicone-oil bath;​
> Icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) or Mashed ice with salt (-10 °C);​
> Laboratory scale (1 g-1 kg is suitable);​
> Oven;​
> Laboratory grade thermometer (-20 °C to 200 °C) with three-necked flask adapter;​
> Aspirator;​
> HCl laboratory generator;​
> Drying tube x2;​
> Rotavap machine with water bath;​
> Filter paper.​
> *Reagents:*​
> 138 gram P2P (1 mole) (1-phenyl-2-propanone);​
> 10% Methylamine in Methanol (w/w) - 1000 ml with 100 g MeNH2 (~3 moles);​
> Magnesium Sulfate - 36 g (MgSO4·7H2O, oven dry at 300 °C for 2h MgSO4·1H2O) [For drying MeOH/MeNH2 solution];​
> Silica Gel (3-5 mm balls) - 200 ml (dry at 300 °C/2h, they will darken!) [For absorbing 2 mol H2O during rxn];​
> 15 gram NaBH4 as a reducing agent for the formed (water-free!) imine;​
> 5-7 L distilled water + ~5 L distilled water to filling rotavap machine bath;​
> 1 L Dichloromethane (DCM);​
> 0.5 L Acetone.​
> *Important:* the reaction is very sensitive to any water (fluid or vapour in the air!).
> 
> *Note:* hold all manipulations in pull out probe or under exhaust hood; methylamine is a rather toxic substance, do not let its vapors enter the respiratory tract. Using respiratory mask is required. Inhalation of methylamine causes severe skin irritation, eyes and upper respiratory tract. Firstly, leads to excitement and then to depression of the central nervous system. Death can occur from respiratory arrest.​*Procedure.*​*Precursors drying.*
> First quickly crunch your pre-dried (oven, 300 °C, 3 hrs.) dry MgSO4 to pop corn shaped rocks in a mortar, sieve the powder out, and directly put the rocks under max. mixing in the Methanol/Methylamine mix (1000 ml) and close the pot to let no water from the air in. Keep mixing for 10 minutes, then all the water will be taken up to the MgSO4. Let stand and wait till all the MgSO4 is on the bottom. Now quickly tap off the now dry MeOH/methylamine (MA) mix in a 2 L three-necked round bottom flask and close that one. Wash directly your empty pot with lots of water, to remove the smell of methylamine, so you can safely store it.​*Synthesis.*
> Now add the 200 ml (measure in beaker, neglect the free spaces) dry Silicagel beads (2-5 mm) and a magnetic mixer bar also in the 2 L flask and close again. Keep 2 L flask in Silicone-oil bath at 20 °C. Silicone-oil only slowly warms up! Do not apply heat now, it's only meant as a cooling medium in this stage. Now add slowly via a dropping funnel the 138 g P2P to the 2 L flask under strong mixing. The temperature rises to 23 °C during the (water-free) Imine forming. The water from this reaction is taken up by the dried Silicagel! This takes 30 minutes. Let, then mix for another hour. The reaction mix color changes from light yellow to coffee+milk color. Temp 23 °C.​View attachment 2944​Stop mixing after this 1 hour and pour the fluid off into a 2 L glass erlenmeyer with flat bottom and add a mixbar. The remaining Silicagel is washed 3 times with 50 ml dried (use silicagel) methanol, to catch the remaining Imine, and those 2 x 50 ml is also poured into the 2 L erlenmeyer. Now put the 2 L erlenmeier on magn.mixer, in an icecubes/methanol bath (-10 °C) (or mashed ice with salt) and start strong mixing. Put a drip funnel on top of 2 L erlenmeier, in rubber ring. Now start adding, every 5 min., a teaspoonfull (flat off!) of NaBH4 in minimum methanol, wash it from funnel with minimum methanol amount. After every spoonfull, stopper the funnel loosely with a rubber stopper. This takes 2.5 hrs. *Do not exceed a temp of more than 20 °C!* You can add the next spoon at ±8 °C. Solution color is light clear orange/brown. Let mix in total for 8.5 h (could perhaps be lot fewer hours).​View attachment 2945​The total volume is ~1900 ml. Add then the mix to 5 L distilled water into a 10 L flask, under magn.mixing. The pH=12. Add then 500 ml DiChloroMethane (DCM) and mix strongly for 30 min. Let oil precipitate and a dark, honey-coloured layer of DCM+oil settle onto the bottom. Decant the water part with an aspirator + siliconetube. Fill the rest (water+DCM+oil) in a seperatory funnel and tap off only the DCM+oil = 550 ml. (DCM b.p. 40 °C). The leftover MgSO4 and boro salts stayed nicely in the waterpart. Then dry the DCM+oil with some dry MgSO4 and decant in 2l erlenmeier. Wash this MgSO4 with some fresh, DRY DCM and add the DCM washings to the now dry DCM+oil. Total volume DCM+oil =1000 ml, colour is honey/red.​
> *Producing methamphetamine hydrochloride.*
> Start now bubbling this 1000 ml with HCl-gas via 2 L Schlenk flask (or round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit), while this 2 L flask stands in ice bath on magn. mixer and blends vigorously. Check pH frequently, proceed until pH 6. Pour the now acidified 1000 ml in a 2 L evaporation flask and put on Rotavap machine. Spee~100 rpm, t° = 80 °C, little vacuum=0.8 bar (water-jet aspirator is enough), to hold the flask. After distillating off nearly all the DCM, suddenly the contents of the flask turns from dark honey colour to creamy milk color, and it dries out to a round cake on the bottom. Remove the ~0.5 L DCM, now in the collector flask, and hang that empty flask on again. Now put full vacuum on to remove the last traces of water.
> 
> Cleaning by 3 x recrystallization: put minimum quantity of hot (40 °C) dry DCM (or dry 98%+ ethanol) in the flask until the last remains of the dry stuff dissolves, and add 4x this DCM-quantity in the form of dry acetone. Close with stopper and put 1 hr in freezer. A solid dirty-white crystal mass is formed with a layer of dark red fluid on top of it. Decant the fluid and repeat this step another 2x and 2 hrs. You have, the last time, snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g, close to quantitative yield.
> 
> *Methamphetamine purification.*
> You can use this technique or follow next advices to produce ICE meth: melt this crystal mass in an alu flat bottom pot on a heater plate at 170-175 °C. Then let this melt, very slowly, and do not go higher than necessary to melt it, or its starts smoking (you have your first quick-test then: enjoy!). Cool down to 150 °C again, really slowly, 1 °C/30 min. (regulate with your temp controller!), and you got ICE, after you let it very slowly again cool down to room temperature (with a closed lid on it!, its hygroscopic!). Advantage: you removed all the water in this process!
> 
> You can better make the sulfate salt following logical method: Let 10% H2SO4/Ethanol mix acidifying a 1:4 mix of freebase Meth/Ethanol. This is not so hygroscopic. Filter and dry the crystals.​



G.PattonHello,

After many tests using Methylamine HCL based on this method I will share the best way that I found to obtain Methamphetamine freebase in big scale:


966 gr P2P​
14 liters Methanol
1183 gr Methylamine HCL​
638gr NaOH​
452 gr Anhydrous Sodium Sulfate​
105 gr NaBH4​
35 L distilled water​
7 Liters DCM​

- Fill the reactor with the 14 L of Methanol
- With stirring dissolve the Methylamine HCL
- Put the reactor temp at 0C(not the mixture temp) and add the NaOH, the temp will increase
- Once the temp come back to 20C add the P2P, the temp will increase stir it during 45min-1 hour
- Add 252gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate
- When the mixture temp arrives to 8C start adding portionwise the NaBH4 not exceeding the 20C
- Once all the NaBH4 has been added let it mixing under 20C during aprox 2 hours until the mixture stops bubbling
- Add the water and continue mixing during 5 min
- Add the DCM and mix it during 10 min
- Stop stirring and let layers get separated
- Keep the bottom layer and discard the upper one( not profitable to extract this aqueous phase)
- Add 200gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate to the saved layer and mix it
- Filter it in Buchner Funnel 
- Evaporate the DCM
- Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained

;-)


----------



## workworkwork

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After many tests using Methylamine HCL based on this method I will share the best way that I found to obtain Methamphetamine freebase in big scale:
> 
> 
> 966 gr P2P​
> 14 liters Methanol
> 1183 gr Methylamine HCL​
> 638gr NaOH​
> 452 gr Anhydrous Sodium Sulfate​
> 105 gr NaBH4​
> 35 L distilled water​
> 7 Liters DCM​
> 
> - Fill the reactor with the 14 L of Methanol
> - With stirring dissolve the Methylamine HCL
> - Put the reactor temp at 0C(not the mixture temp) and add the NaOH, the temp will increase
> - Once the temp come back to 20C add the P2P, the temp will increase stir it during 45min-1 hour
> - Add 252gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate
> - When the mixture temp arrives to 8C start adding portionwise the NaBH4 not exceeding the 20C
> - Once all the NaBH4 has been added let it mixing under 20C during aprox 2 hours until the mixture stops bubbling
> - Add the water and continue mixing during 5 min
> - Add the DCM and mix it during 10 min
> - Stop stirring and let layers get separated
> - Keep the bottom layer and discard the upper one( not profitable to extract this aqueous phase)
> - Add 200gr of anhydrous sodium sulfate to the saved layer and mix it
> - Filter it in Buchner Funnel
> - Evaporate the DCM
> - Clean and smelly Methamphetamine freebase obtained
> 
> ;-)



btcboss2022Can I replace sodium sulfate with magnesium sulfate for the both 2 times it is used?


----------



## btcboss2022

workworkwork said:


> Can I replace sodium sulfate with magnesium sulfate for the both 2 times it is used?



workworkworkYes you can replace it.


----------



## G.Patton

triwps369 said:


> Will the shards be small or will it be a powder?



triwps369Depends on crystallization procedure.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

btcboss2022 said:


> Of course is possible I told you I did it, unfortunately I can't share that info my partners don't allow me that because we invest some money to obtain that method. Thanks.



btcboss2022hello btc, after you have separated the isomer from the oil, how many grams of yield do you get from the D isomer and the L isomer whether you throw it away or use it too.


----------



## btcboss2022

Yusuf said:


> hello btc, after you have separated the isomer from the oil, how many grams of yield do you get from the D isomer and the L isomer whether you throw it away or use it too.



Yusuf500gr from L and 300gr from D more or less depend the route to obtain the freebase etc etc


----------



## JuanoImano4378

btcboss2022 said:


> 500gr from L and 300gr from D more or less depend the route to obtain the freebase etc etc



btcboss2022What's the difference between L and D?


----------



## johnny.b

btcboss2022 said:


> 500gr from L and 300gr from D more or less depend the route to obtain the freebase etc etc



btcboss2022How much methylamine I must use to this reaction if I have 33 % solution in methanol


----------



## diogenes

callmecharlie said:


> G Pattons initial publication uses freebase, but i think if you were referring to btcboss2022's publication in the comments, he used solid methylamine hcl which he dissolved in methanol. That is my interpretation. Hope this helps



callmecharlieI think btcboss also uses freebase because after adding the Methylamine HCl he add NaOH to the solution, so makes essentially freebase from the HCl salt.


----------



## btcboss2022

diogenes said:


> I think btcboss also uses freebase because after adding the Methylamine HCl he add NaOH to the solution, so makes essentially freebase from the HCl salt.



diogenesYes Methylamine HCL+NaOH=Methylamine freebase in my case Methylamine HCL is cheaper and I get more freebase amount with less investment.


----------



## Felix34-73

I want to pulverize methamphetamine oil and smell like cocaine. How can I do this, can I make a ph 6 and put it in the freezer? should be usable like cocaine


----------



## Acab1312

Hello Does the method of BTCboss2022 use the anhydrous sodium sulafate as a desiccant or are additional desiccants used?


----------



## btcboss2022

oscar412 said:


> Is this just D isomer on its own?



oscar412No, it's separated previously.


----------



## btcboss2022

oscar412 said:


> So have you seperated the isomers and then crystallized the D an L together into that block



oscar412Separate isomers to later cristallize them together dont have any sense you can do that directly from racemic and less work.
The Pic is from D isomer cristallized.


----------



## oscar412

btcboss2022 said:


> Separate isomers to later cristallize them together dont have any sense you can do that directly from racemic and less work.
> The Pic is from D isomer cristallized.



btcboss2022Yer thats what my first question was asking, is that d isomer on its own.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

can hcl be replaced with isopropyl chloride.


----------



## G.Patton

Mr.Blanks00 said:


> can hcl be replaced with isopropyl chloride.



Mr.Blanks00no


----------



## Charlie3

Hi guys, if the silica gel is blue in colour. is that okay? or does it have to be transparent?


----------



## Hank Schrader

Chemically speaking, methamphetamine is methamphetamine. No matter what method it is obtained, borohydride or hydrogenation, etc...
But to be honest, NaBH4 methamphetamine is very inferior in terms of time of action and quality.
Perhaps minimal impurities that remain in other production methods and give a specific effect to the product.
In the case of borohydride, the action time is up to 16-18 hours and large dosages of the racemic product.
I think the people who synthesized borohydride methamphetamine would agree with me.
For example, methamphetamine obtained by the leukart method and divided into isomers is effective for almost 2 days.
Received methamphetamine through Sodium borohydride and separated into isomers acts only 16 hours and higher dosage.
The absence of impurities in the base is guaranteed by fractional distillation and division into isomers.
Of course, this sounds very strange, because from a chemical point of view, methamphetamine is methamphetamine, but as practice shows, this is not so.
Using the example of Viagra, I can tell you that fizer is unique in the production of sildenefil, and if you compare it with generics that have a similar amount of active ingredient, you will feel the difference.


----------



## chuckmcgill

hello @btcboss2022 @G.Patton I'm following this substituting mdp2p and calculating for molar ratios and something strange happened, instead of dissolving in DCM the organic layer formed a thick sludge like apple sauce in it, making it hard to drain (the sludge tests dark purple/black on marquie reagant like MDMA). We followed your method exactly except we used anhydrous magnesium sulfate instead of your stated dessicant and we used 30% more dessicant than you to make sure it was totally dry. (final Ph of 11 in the water layer)

Do you have any advice for getting the freebase sludge to dissolve into dcm? We cant add dessicant and filter again because the product will stay on the solids

Thanks again cant tell you how much I appreciate your knowledge!


----------



## G.Patton

chuckmcgill said:


> hello @btcboss2022 @G.Patton I'm following this substituting mdp2p and calculating for molar ratios and something strange happened, instead of dissolving in DCM the organic layer formed a thick sludge like apple sauce in it, making it hard to drain (the sludge tests dark purple/black on marquie reagant like MDMA). We followed your method exactly except we used anhydrous magnesium sulfate instead of your stated dessicant and we used 30% more dessicant than you to make sure it was totally dry. (final Ph of 11 in the water layer)
> 
> Do you have any advice for getting the freebase sludge to dissolve into dcm? We cant add dessicant and filter again because the product will stay on the solids
> 
> Thanks again cant tell you how much I appreciate your knowledge!



chuckmcgillHi, please, write in appropriate topic. I'll answer there.


----------

